# קרדיטים



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

קרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב אז אני לא ממש פעילה בפורום, אבל נעזרתי בו מידי בפעם בארגון ותכנון החתונה 
ועכשיו הגיע תורי לכתוב את הקרדיטים ולהודות לכל הספקים שלוו אותנו לאורך הדרך


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

סיפור ההיכרות... 
האמת הוא די באנלי-
יומולדת של חברה, הוא הגיע עם חבר של אחת מהחברות שלי,
בסוף הערב הוא ביקש את הטלפון מחברה שלי.
לקח לו כמה ימים להתקשר, עוד יום יומיים עד שנפגשנו. 
בדייט הראשון יצאנו לשתות בירה בקופי טרי בכפר סבא והיה ממש נחמד, אך אני לא בחורה כל כך "קלה להשגה" ולמזלי ליניב היה המון סבלנות....
החברות בנינו נבנתה לאט ובטוח, בקצב שהתאים לשנינו... 
והשאר היסטוריה


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בדיוק כתבתי עליה בשרשור ההצעות...

בגדול זה היה בבית בצהרי יום שלישי, הוא פתח לי את הדלת קורע ברך ומחזיק בידו טבעת מהממת.
הייתי מופתעת מאוד והתגובה הראשונה שלי הייתה "מה זה??" והוא ענה "מה זה נראה לך?..."
ואני "אתה רציני?.." 
הוא, כבר קצת לחוץ...  "את רוצה להתחתן איתי או לא??"
ואני "ברור שכן!!!"


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

טבעות- אירוסין + נישואין 
את הטבעות הכינה החברה הכי טובה שלי שבדיוק סיימה עיצוב תכשיטים בשנקר. 
אירוסין- יניב נתן לה אבן מרובעת ואמר לה "תתקשרי כשזה מוכן".. והיא הכינה את הטבעת הכי יפה, עדינה ומתאימה לי שאפשר.
נישואין- ישבנו איתה ערב אחד, אמרנו לה מה פחות או יותר אנחנו רוצים והיא הכינה דוגמאות (לי. לו לא היה צורך..) בחרתי טבעת זהב פשוטה, פרופיל חצי עגול ומעט מאט (לא מבריקה). בפנים (גם אצלי וגם אצלו) חרטנו "נבראתי לך".


----------



## Bobbachka (21/11/12)

ואני כבר חששתי שלא היו תמונות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה רעיון מקסים לחרוט בפנים "נבראתי לך"...


----------



## Pixelss (21/11/12)

איזה כיף ומרגש זה לדעת 
שהחברה הכי טובה הכינה את הטבעות נכון?

גם אצלי זה היה בדיוק ככה.... חברה הכי טובה שסיימה בשנקר הכינה לי את הטבעת אירוסין בלי שידעתי ואז גם הכינה לנו את הטבעות נישואין.
(וגם אנחנו חרטנו משהו בפנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## תפו ופוזה (21/11/12)

אצלנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החבר הטוב עיצב את ההזמנה האגדית
מרעיון של הכלה (שניהם בוגרי שנקר עיצוב גראפי) 

לא ראיתם הזמנה כזו.


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

גם אצלנו 
חברה טובה שלי, מעצבת גרפית, עצבה את ההזמה שהייתה ממש מקסימה


----------



## תפו ופוזה (21/11/12)

כייף.


----------



## Bobbachka (21/11/12)

אפשר לראות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (22/11/12)

במיוחד בשבילך...


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (22/11/12)

במיוחד בשבילך... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מקווה שזה יעבוד הפעם...

אגב, ההזמנה זה היה הדבר הכי פחות משמעותי מבחינתנו. רצינו משהו נחמד, שיתאים לאופי שלנו, מעט הומוריסטי וזול.

(הקובץ גדול מידי אז צירפתי משהו נחמד שחברה שלי הכינה- שילוב של ההזמנה עם המגנטים)


----------



## Bobbachka (22/11/12)

חשבת להעלים מאיתנו את החבובות? 
פשוט אך מקסים!


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (24/11/12)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מיס פיגי וקרמיט הם שמות החיבה שלנו אחד לשני... אחרי סיפור מביך אך משעשע של נחירות (את יכולה לנחש של מי....


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

גם אצלנו 
חברה טובה שלי, מעצבת גרפית, עצבה את ההזמה שהייתה ממש מקסימה


----------



## coffeetoffy (22/11/12)

נו אז תראי לנו!


----------



## תפו ופוזה (22/11/12)

אני לא חושבת שזה על קובץ 
אני צריכה לצלם אותה
זה מודפס על מגוון בדים בצבעים שונים ונפתח למפית מרובעת
יש בתוכה כרטיס עם חותמת שלהם ואישור הגעה.

אני חייבת אישור "מגבוה... "  אחרי החתונה בטוח שאצלם הכל כולל השמלה. הנעליים..


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

שמלה + נעליים 
את השמלה עשיתי אצל שמעון דאהן. הגעתי אליו אחרי שחברה (של חבר של יניב) לבשה שמלה שלו בחתונה וממש אהבתי את הסגנון.
רציתי שמלה בסגנון זורם/ רומנטי והעיקר- שתהיה נוחה!
הייתי אצלו פעם אחת וראיתי שמלה שאהבתי אבל לא סגרתי. הלכתי גם לתשומת לב ועוד מקום בכפר סבא אך בסופו של דבר חזרתי לשמעון וסגרתי שמלה מהממת (לא הראשונה שרציתי). ההחלטה נפלה יחד עם אבא ואחותי שלוו אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




את הנעליים קניתי בניין וואסט. היה לי חשוב שהן יהיו נוחות, במחיר נורמלי (היו לי גם תלושים...) וישמשו אותי גם אחרי החתונה- וכך היה! אני מאוהבת בהן עד היום ונועלת אותן לא מעט..


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

נעליים...


----------



## Raspail (22/11/12)

יפהפייה!!! 
שמלה מהממת, מרלין מונרו סטייל


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (22/11/12)

היא נקראת מרלין מונרו


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

שמלה שנייה 
מעולם לא חשבתי שתהיה לי שמלה שנייה, וגם לא רציתי... אבל...
הסיפור קצת מורכב...
אימי נפטרה כשהייתי ממש קטנה, וכל השנים אבא שמר לי שמלה שהוא קנה לה פעם (לפני שלושים שנה לפחות...)
זו שמלה לבנה מהממת שממש נראית כמו שמלת כלה, ואימי לבשה אותה פעם אחת, אולי.. ואני תמיד דמיינתי איך אני מתחתנת איתה.
אבל עם השנים היו שתי נשים נוספות שהתחתנו איתה (והתגרשו..) אישתו השנייה של אבי ואישתו הראשונה של אחי. (אחותי הקטנה והמהממת היא מהנישואים השניים של אבי)
ואני התבאסתי מזה מאוד... מה גם שהיא לא נסגרה עליי בחזה...
בערך חודש וחצי לפני החתונה החלטתי שאני רוצה לעשות איתה משהו בכל זאת. לקחתי אותה לתופרת (משי וארגמן בכפר סבא- ממש נחמדה ומקצועית) שקיצרה אותה וסידרה מה שהיה צריך- וכך נולדה השמלה השנייה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(הנעליים כאן מטו גו- נסחפתי אחרי מבצע וזה היה מיותר ביותר. אחרי 10 דקות בדיוק לא יכולתי ללכת איתן יותר ועברתי לקפקפים..)


----------



## ronitvas (21/11/12)

איזה צמרמורת יש לי! 
התוצאה מושלמת


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (23/11/12)

גם אני חושבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה רבה


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

שיער ואיפור 
גם כאן נעזרתי בחברה- הפעם מהלימודים..
נעמה עמית, שלמדה איתי במכללה, עשתה לי את השיער (גם בחתונה של אחי לפני 4 שנים..). זה היה שונה מהניסיון אבל זרמתי איתה (כשעשיתי את הניסיון זה היה בחורף ורציתי פזור, אבל כשהגיע אוגוסט העדפתי משהו פחות חם ויותר נוח, וגם עדיין לא סגרתי שמלה..). היא עשתה לי תסרוקת אסופה, שבמהלך הערב היא פרקה לי כמה סיכות וזה היה מעט פזור. היא הייתה מקצועית וידעה להתאים את התסרוקת לאופי שלי, לשמלה, לפנים וכו'.. 
את האיפור עשתה לי רבקה אברהם, דרך נעמה. הוא היה עדין ויפה בדיוק כמו שרציתי.
התארגנתי בבית ושתיהן היו מקסימות ממש! רגועות, נעימות, מצחיקות, היה ממש כייף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, את העגילים הכינה לי חברה (לא זאת מהטבעות . קנינו ביחד את החומרים וישבנו לסדנת יצירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הכנו ביחד כמה אפשרויות כולל שרשראות, בסוף זה מה שנבחר, בלי שרשרת...


----------



## lanit (22/11/12)

עגילים מקסימים! 
ובאותה הזדמנות- מאיפה הסיכה בשיער?


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (23/11/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הסיכה היא מהאוסף של מעצבת השיער, נעמה עמית.


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

רב ורבנות 
הרב היה בן ציון ציוני המקסים!
בחרתי אותו עוד לפני שהכרתתי את יניב פחות או יותר  עבדתי בגן הפקאן (שם גם התחתנו) וראיתי אותו שם כמה וכמה פעמים, וכל פעם כשהוא הגיע לאולם זה היה תענוג. הוא נעים מאוד, צעיר ופתוח. לא הייתה לנו בכלל התלבטות.
עם הרבנות לא היה כל כך פשוט.. בהתחלה רצינו להרשם בכפר סבא- טעות וממש לא מומלץ!! הם ממש הקשו עלינו כי לא היו מוכנים לקבל את הרב שרצינו (ללא שום סיבה מוצדקת) עד שסגרנו את התיק ונרשמנו מחדש במועצה אזורית חוף השרון. 
שם היה ממש מעולה. הם היו נחמדים מאוד וקלילים, ולא הבנו למה לא הלכנו לשם מלכתחילה.
הדרכת כלה עשיתי דרך להב, היה אחלה.
מקווה עשיתי במודיעין (אישתו של אבי לשעבר ואחותי גרות שם). הוא חדש, נקי והבנות היו נעימות ונחמדות. הן רק שכחו לתת לי אישור טבילה, וזה היה יום לפני החתונה אז היה קצת סרט, אבל זה הסתדר בסוף..


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

המשך יבוא מחר.....


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

המשך- בגדים לחתן 
יניב לא הסכים שאבוא איתו לקנות  בגדים לחתונה, בטענה שאם הוא לא רואה את השמלה אני לא רואה את הבגדים שלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הוא גם לא רצה חליפה עם ג'קט, בכל זאת אוגוסט וזה....
אז נתתי לו כמה הוראות מנחות ושלחתי אותו עם ההורים שלו לסיבוב בקניון.
הוא קנה ברנואר ובקסטרו חולצה לבנה מכופתרת ומכנס אלגנטי שחור, חגורה ועניבה. והיה הכי חתיך שיש


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

מקום+ אלכוהול+ עיצוב 
בגן הפקאן עבדתי במשך שלוש שנים. כשהגיע הרגע וחיפשנו מקום להתחתן בו רצינו שהחופה תהיה בגן והמסיבה באולם ממוזג.
הלכנו קודם כל לגן הפקאן, אך בדקנו גם מקומות נוספים- עדן על המים, ארקה, טופ דוראן וטרואר. בסופו של דבר החלטנו על גן הפקאן כי המחיר היה בתקציב, אהבנו מאוד את המקום ואהבתי את זה שהאנשים שאהבתי לעבוד איתם ילוו אותנו בחתונה. זה היה ממש מיוחד להתחתן שם.
היינו מאוד מרוצים מהכל- האוכל היה מעולה ובשפע, המקום היה יפיפה, ההגברה והתאורה ברמה הגבוהה ביותר, השירות היה מעולה והאנשים פשוט מקסימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לגבי הבר והאלכוהול- לקחנו את הבר הבסיס (והמספק ביותר) והוספנו עליו כמה דברים שקנינו בדיוטי פרי ובחנות משקאות טובה בכפר סבא. היה מעל ומעבר ועד היום יש לנו בבית בקבוקים מהחתונה.

את העיצוב עשינו אצל מעצבת הבית של גן הפקאן- שושי קורדון. בסך הכל היה יפה מאוד. רצינו עיצוב פשוט ונמוך, לא כזה שמפריע לאנשים שיושבים בשולחן לראות ולדבר אחד עם השני. החופה הייתה ממש יפה ובדיוק כמו שרצינו. 
יחד עם זאת היינו די מאוכזבים. בסידורי שולחן היה אגרטל מרובע עם פרחים והיא שכחה לשים בתוכו מפיות ירוקות (בהתאם למפיות שהיו על השולחנות). בנוסף היא שכחה לפזר עלי כותרת לבנים מסביב לאגרטל. זה היה נחמד בכל זאת, אבל התחושה הייתה שהיא לא כל כך טרחה להשקיע. בנוסף היא שכחה שביקשנו סלסלאות עם פרחים לשושבינות, התקשרתי יום קודם להזכיר לה ולסגור פרטים אחרונים והיא טענה שהיא לא זוכרת שסיכמנו את זה אבל היא תשים לנו בכל מקרה. בערב עצמו לא היו סלסלאות והגן אלתר משהו... זה גם לא כזה קריטי וזה הסתדר בסוף, אבל זה לא היה לעניין....


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

תקליטן 
איתי גלו התותח
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  (מאטיסוטו)
באמת שאין לי מילים. הוא היה פשוט מעולה ועשה לנו חתונה הכי שמחה שיש.
וזה לא היה פשוט, הייתה לנו חתונה קטנה, ובכל זאת נשארנו לרקוד עד אחד וחצי לפחות, ביום שני!
מעבר למוזיקה המעולה, לקריאת הקהל המצוינת שלו, להתייחסות לבקשות שלנו, לזה שגם כשאנחנו רצינו לסיים הוא המשיך לנגן עוד עשרים דקות לפחות... 
מעבר לכל זה-
זה היחס החם, האהבה והחיוך המקסים שלא עזב את הפנים שלו כל הערב. וזה היה לי הכי חשוב לי- שהתקליטן יהיה חלק מהמסיבה וייהנה ממה שהוא עושה, ולא יסתכל בשעמום ויחכה שנלך כבר...

פשוט


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

מוזיקה 
שיר כניסה לחופה- רצינו לרקוד כל הדרך אל החופה!! חיפשנו משהו קצבי ומגניב שיתאים לאירוע. יניב הציע את do wah diddy, שיר ישן ומגניב. חיפשתי גרסה קצבית יותר ומצאתי את זה- 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7pXQx0EP78

זה היה אדיר להיכנס עם זה ובדיוק מה שרצינו. כולם הופתעו, רקדו ושמחו. אנחנו נכנסנו לחופה ביחד כאשר ההורים והאחים חיכו לנו בחופה.

שיר שבירה של הכוס- Kosmonova - Celebrate  קצת ישן, אבל התאים בדיוק לאווירה שרצינו- שכולם יתחילו לרקוד ולהשתולל. אחות של יניב שמה אותו בסוף החופה שלה לפני 10 שנים, יניב סיפר לי את זה וזה התאים לנו בול.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcnwieZIkZU

סלואו ראשון- Lion King - Can You Feel The Love Tonight אין צורך להסביר, שיר מהמם מסרט אדיר! בנוסף הסוף שלו מתאים בול ליניב והחברים שלו שהרגישו שאני גונבת להם את אבן היסוד של החבר'ה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF4CWCXirZ8

סלואו שני- אהבה ממבט ראשון של אריק איינשטיין. שיר שאני מאוד אוהבת ותמיד רציתי שיהיה בחתונה שלי בגדול, בכלל לא היינו בטוחים שאנחנו רוצים סלואו, אבל כשהחלטנו שכן לא ידענו מה לבחור אז בחרנו את שניהם


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (22/11/12)

סלואו


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

צילום 
דוקו ארט. 
הגענו אליהם דרך מודעה בפייסבוק. חיפשנו צלמים במחיר סביר, אחרי שאף אחד מהחברים שלנו לא המליץ על הצלם שלו. אמרנו לעצמו שלפחות המחיר יהיה שפוי ומקסימום נרוויח אחלה צלמים. בסופו של דבר זה יצא ממש משתלם. מי שלוותה (ועדיין...) אותנו היא דנה המקסימה שהייתה תמיד זמינה ונכונה לעזור.
ביום האירוע היה לי (וגם ליניב) כל כך כייף ונעים עם הצלמים. הם היו פשוט מקסימים, נעימים, מקצועיים ובלתי מורגשים (כלומר, ממש לא הפריעו להכנות/ אירוע/ מסיבה. למרות שבהכנות היו עוד שני צלמים שעשו סרט על החברה, וממש לא הרגשנו אותם!)
בנוסף, במהלך האירוע צלם הוידאו נאלץ לעזוב עקב כאבי גב (לפחות כך נאמר לנו). הצלם השני (של הסטילס) עדכן אותנו, הכיר לנו את הצלם שהחליף אותו אחרי החופה והכל נמשך כרגיל. אנחנו לא הרגשנו בכלום. (חשוב לציין שעדיין לא קיבלנו את הדי.וי.די אז ברמת התוצאה אני עדיין לא יודעת...).
הצילומים יצאו ממש יפים וטבעיים, שזה בדיוק מה שרצינו. את המקדימים עשינו בשדות החציר ליד המושב ובשדות ליד בית ברל. יצא מקסים.

בקיצור- דוקו ארט מקסימים, אנושיים והכי מקצועיים שיש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מומלץ ביותר


----------



## אשבל1 (24/11/12)

ממליצה לבקש גם את הצילומים בלי עריכה 
אנחנו בסופו של דבר נהננו (ועדיין) מהם הרבה יותר....


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (24/11/12)

את מתכוונת לוידאו? 
כבר ביקשנו... כשנלך לקחת את האלבום והדיוידי (בשבוע הבא  נקח גם את זה...

תודה


----------



## אשבל1 (24/11/12)

כן, יופי, תהנו


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

זר לכלה וקישוט לאוטו 
פרחי חן. יש להם כמה סניפים והם הגיעו עד לבית של ההורים של החתן ברעננה. יצא יפה מאוד.


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

הזר


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

הזר


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (21/11/12)

נראה לי שזהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה באמת היה יום מדהים.. לא הייתי משנה בו שום דבר. מהרגע שהתעוררתי בבוקר ועד שהלכנו לישון ביחד כזוג נשוי- היה פשוט כייף אדיר ויום מדהים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הפתעתי את עצמי בכמה שהייתי רגועה ונינוחה- זה כל כך חשוב ועושה את היום למהנה וזורם בצורה פשוט מושלמת. באמת שזה הטיפ הכי חשוב שלי- להשאר רגועים ולקחת הכל בפרופורציות ובאהבה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה רבה לכל הספקים המקסימים.

ותודה לבעלי האחד והיחיד- לאהבה המדהימה והזוגיות המופלאה שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מקווה שנהנתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והמון בהצלחה לכל המתחתנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




והכי חשוב היום- רק בריאות ושלום לכל החיילים בסדיר ובמילואים (גם האיש שלי במילואים...) ולכל עם ישראל


----------



## The Blue Fairy (21/11/12)

המון המון מזל טוב 
כיף לקרוא שנהניתם
וממש ריגשת עם הסיפור על השמלה השניה


----------



## lanit (23/11/12)

המון מזל טוב! 
נראה שהיה לכם כיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מטחלת לכם המון אושר, בריאות, נחת והצלחה יחד.


----------



## gitaast (21/11/12)

מזל טוב!! 
קרדיטים זה כיף!
סופסוף משהו נחמד ביום הזה..


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (22/11/12)

אחד אחרון... 
ששכחתי להוסיף וממש רציתי:

העוגה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הכינה אותה ידידה טובה של יניב, מוכשרת בטירוף!
הכניסו אותה לאמצע רחבת הריקודים ועשינו טקס נחמד לרקע השיר "ילדים זה שמחה" של ריטה


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (22/11/12)

והטקס...


----------



## Raspail (22/11/12)

וואווו עוגה מהממת!!! ותמונה מדליקה!


----------



## behappy (22/11/12)

תמונה מעולה!! 
הקרדיטים שלכם מקסימים. מאחלת רק טוב והרבה אושר!!


----------



## Shaycus (22/11/12)

עלות לעוגה 
היי 

העוגה ממש יפה!

אפשר לשאול מה הטווח מחירים לעוגה שנראית פחות או יותר ככה? אני לא מדבר על עוגה מטורפת של 4 קומות.. משהו סולידי אבל שיראו שהוא של חתונה..

תודה


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (23/11/12)

עוגה.. 
כמו שכתבתי חברה הכינה אותה, ככה שזה היה חלק מהמתנה שלה.. לפי מה שהיא אמרה עלות החומרים היא בסביבות 500 ש"ח.

אגב, החלק העליון הוא לא עגה, הוא קלקר מצופה בבצק סוכר ועליו הקישוטים ועד היום זה נמצא על המדף בחדר השינה. אחלה מזכרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ולא, זה לא מביא נמלים..)


----------



## ronitvas (23/11/12)

החלק העליון של העוגה 
בארה"ב המנהג הוא להקפיא את החלק העליון של העוגה (חותכים את השכבות התחתונות בטקס). שומרים את זה ליום הנישואין הראשון.
החומרים גם כאן מאוד יקרים והעבודה לוקחת ה-מ-ו-ן!!! שעות.
לכן כל העסק הזה לא זול. אבל לדעתי זה שווה!


----------



## lost in dreams (25/11/12)

קרדיטים נפלאים 
נהניתי לקרוא. הכל נראה מדהים.
המון מזל טוב!


----------



## FayeV (26/11/12)

כיף לקררוא! 
נראה שהיה נהדר, ומאוד אהבתי את שתי השמלות שלך. שיהיה בהמון מזל טוב!


----------

